# Dhea? Anyone tried it? Advice?



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, I have heard that dhea is good to take for fertility but I do not know if it caused any problems with the ivf drugs? 
We are due to have ivf again in January, can anyone help?


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

You take it at least 6 weeks before EC to have any effect but before you take it get your natural DHEA levels checked especially if you have PCOS. It's not without side effects such as acne and greasy hair, loss of hair if you're on wrong dose. It worked well for me as you can see from my signature. I took 2 x 25mg a day and got if from dhea.com
x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I will speak to the clinic and see what they say! Glad it worked for you x


----------

